# Driver seat leatherette cracking



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi, 
I brought this up before and not much info was gathered.
My driver seat has couple of cracks on the left bottom bolster
I have read that this is a common problem in VW seats.

Has anyone had luck repairing this? or having an upholstery shop saw in a new piece that matches OEM perforated cornsilk leatherette?

I have tried the 3M repair Kit and bought a matching leatherette die. The repair doesn't look good, but the die works pretty well.
My 2009 is near perfect shape besides this, and it bothers me.

I also looked at junk yard seats on ebay. My 2009 sport was a launch edition, and I have memory seat. I am not sure it would be a direct swap and most seats with memory have leather not leatherette like mine


Anyone had any luck?

Not my seat, but very similar damage


----------



## NUISANCECC (Mar 11, 2012)

mdtony said:


> Hi,
> I brought this up before and not much info was gathered.
> My driver seat has couple of cracks on the left bottom bolster
> I have read that this is a common problem in VW seats.
> ...


Even if a shop is able to find a match it won't look right, it either won't match the other side or it won't match what is in between. 

Your only solution, as I see it, is to find a set of used seats that will work (that don't have this issue) or to reupholster the whole seat (unless you don't mind it not matching the passenger seat in which case you would have to do both front seats)


----------



## x.D (Oct 6, 2010)

The sun ruins interior. Tint will keep your interior in better shape.


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I have my drivers seat bottom cover off getting refinished. After I get it back and installed I'll see if the guy doing my upholstery would like me to post his information up. Way cheaper than the $800+ the dealer wanted for a new cover. I am very disappointed with the quality of a seat that breaks at 45,000 miles and seating material that cracks at 50,000 miles.

Here is the damage to my seat. Also have a hole punched in the black material on the side from the plastic piece that has the buttons. It broke at like 45k miles.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

WOW. I was just about to type a question regarding this very same issue. I have 2 small cracks on the driver's side that lay just under the knee...which is weird. I'm not a fan of leatherette (or of leather for that matter...I'm in Georgia), so a nice cloth would have been a great option on the sport models.

AJ


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

1. Another option is to buy the cheapest seat ( front or back ) on Ebay, and than having the upholstery guy using the peace of leatherette from the donor seat.

2. Agree about the tint, my car has 35% side and 20% rear window, it is garaged and I use a window shade anytime it is outside. I also used 303 protector on the seats few times a year

3. I like leather too, but it was not available with a manual, and leatherette suppose to hold up better than leather, at lest in terms of creasing etc... even the seat in the post above looks brand new other than the rips...

4. Let us know how your seat comes out. How much is the shop charging you?
Did you take the seat out and give it to them? or just drop the car off?


Thank you for your responses, I think many of us have this issue.


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I did some work for him a while back so he is doing the work at a discount. Ill ask him what he charges regularly. I think its $200 or less for a seat bottom. He is located in Georgia. I sent him my seat cover. He is using the original material used for the seat cover from VW. 
I had my VW tech remove the seat cover for me and he will be reinstalling it for me. It is held in with a lot of metal rings and some flaps of material underneath. I have been driving around with a towel over the foam for the last couple weeks. I will post up pictures once I get the cover back and once it is installed.


----------



## x.D (Oct 6, 2010)

mdtony said:


> 1. Another option is to buy the cheapest seat ( front or back ) on Ebay, and than having the upholstery guy using the peace of leatherette from the donor seat.
> 
> 2. Agree about the tint, my car has 35% side and 20% rear window, it is garaged and I use a window shade anytime it is outside. I also used 303 protector on the seats few times a year
> 
> ...


So you do have tint installed but your seats are still splitting? That's very interesting. Has the tint been on for the life of the car? 

How many miles until you stated noticing wear on the seats?


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

What part of Ga? I'm northwest of Atlanta.

AJ



Redwagon85 said:


> I did some work for him a while back so he is doing the work at a discount. Ill ask him what he charges regularly. I think its $200 or less for a seat bottom. He is located in Georgia. I sent him my seat cover. He is using the original material used for the seat cover from VW.
> I had my VW tech remove the seat cover for me and he will be reinstalling it for me. It is held in with a lot of metal rings and some flaps of material underneath. I have been driving around with a towel over the foam for the last couple weeks. I will post up pictures once I get the cover back and once it is installed.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes , the tint has been on from day one.. started noticing around 40k... I am about 225lbs.. but still... this definitely seems to be a seat design/wrong material issue...


----------



## madhat1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow. That's crazy. I'm at 50k and leave my windows down all day long...still soft and fresh looking as the day I got it.


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I have gotten my seat cover back from being reupholstered. Here are the pics. It’s not 100% same as the OEM cover but I am satisfied with the craftsmanship. Plus anything is better than cracks everywhere. PM me for contact information for the guy who did the work if you are interested.

Before


After


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

That looks great. :thumbup: Was it pricey?

I'd opt in reupholster in cloth like GTI/GOLF..... :laugh:


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Price? (ballpark OK)

AJ


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Redwagon85 said:


> I have gotten my seat cover back from being reupholstered. Here are the pics. It’s not 100% same as the OEM cover but I am satisfied with the craftsmanship. Plus anything is better than cracks everywhere. PM me for contact information for the guy who did the work if you are interested.
> 
> Before
> ic:
> ...


now you just gotta clean up the grime on the older pieces to match the new seat!


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I guess 120k miles will discolor the crap material VW uses. Probably not a problem in your 2015 VW. Price was $150


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Redwagon85 said:


> I guess 120k miles will discolor the crap material VW uses. Probably not a problem in your 2015 VW. Price was $150


Mothers VLR worked great with getting stains out of my cornsilk beige CC.


----------



## Redwagon85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I will have to give that a try. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Redwagon85 said:


> I guess 120k miles will discolor the crap material VW uses. Probably not a problem in your 2015 VW. Price was $150


More likely is that you've never kept up with proper cleaning and it's not actually discolored.

Real leather is the same in that respect.

Try a good quality APC diluted down to 10:1 or so and a leather brush. It will clean it up just fine.


----------

